# 1972 14ft Johnsen skiff project



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just bought a 72' 14ft johnsen skiff , trailer, and 1975 25hp evinrude with solar panal, push pole, 9 gallons of fuel tank, new anchor, and few other things for $400. I think I got a great deal and the skiff is in good shape and has solid transom.

I have plans for her like work on fiberglass touch up, add a false floor, add a front casting deck, plumbing for livewell, grab bar, bob's hydraulic jackplate, push pole holders, needs a new interior white gel coat and maybe a yellow fighting lady or carolina blue for outside.

Where I can find a johnsen poling platform?

Here is the pics. My 9.8hp tohatsu 4 stroke tops her out 22 mph but my tohatsu 18hp will be on the skiff.






















Any suggustions or comments?


Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

congrats on that  one Blake !!!
-nice find , cant wait to see what you do with it..
                                      -anytide


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Very cool. I'm surprised that 9.8 moves that thing that quick!

Steve


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Great deal!!!! You must be joking thats a steal. Wish i found something like that here in Puerto Rico. A boat like that can go here at least for $2,000.00. Can wait to see how is going to turn out.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

that is a good deal. i am really really surprised you got 22 out of that 9.8. my 2001 25 2 stroke only gets me 24 with 2 ppl and gear.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah that's just a barebones skiff with me, 3 gallons of fuel, and motor.  If I'm going fishing with trolling motor, battery, cooler, fishing gear, livewell, and gear.  It will probably go about 16-17 mph.

This skiff will be power by 18hp tohatsu 2 stroke with 4 blade s.s prop, trim tabs, caviation plate, bob's hydraulic jackplate and I want this skiff runs skinny as possible.

Right now I'm working on a trailer right now which is really bad rusty shape on the springs, hubs, wheels and bunks that is going to replace everything.

I will post more pics soon


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> Great deal!!!! You must be joking thats a steal. Wish i found something like that here in Puerto Rico. A boat like that can go here at least for $2,000.00. Can wait to see how is  going to turn out.


Get Snooky in the right mood and he might just drive it over there, especially before he does the trailer work! ;D

How did you find that deal? Looks solid! A Classic throwback!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a very little progress...end up bought a bigger trailer for road comfort and long distance trip. Bought a brand new tires and rims and then tore out the bunks set up when it was set too high. I had the bunks dropped so my skiff will fit in nicely.

Then will install a new bracklets and then the trailer will be ready for paint.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

The next day progress....I installed a bob's versa mini jackplate which it can converted to hydraulic pump later. It's looks good and I took it out to almost dried out lake which it has plenty of shallow water out there. I can get up on plane barely when it jacked all the way up and it can run extemely shallow. Once I stopped my skiff in skinny water in really skinny water and it still floats 6_8 inches where I ran over for more than 150 yards. Cant wait for my 9 inch stainless steel cupped prop for my 18hp tohatsu 2 stroke.

Then I head back home so I can sand on the trailer and prep it for paint. Then I cut the front bench out so I can have more room.





































Stay tuned........


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

keep it coming! are you going to deck it out? what kind of layout do you plan on having?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> keep it coming! are you going to deck it out?  what kind of layout do you plan on having?



Just keep it simple and plan to fiberglass a extended front deck with open hatch, add false floors, beefer transom, paint the interior and exterior of the hull, plumping a large livewell in the middle, add electrical for lights, bilge pump, fish and depth finder, and livewell, add a trolling motor mount and push pole holders.


What paint should I use the inside? I'm plain to paint white interior and also paint ice blue, electric blue or dark blue for exterior.

Help me out with the paint please......


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i bought the one saltyguy94 had for sale on here and love the layout. front extended deck with front hatch and having the 12 gallon gas tank of front. with walk around gunnels and false floor and a good sized livewell in the rear with electrical hatch its perfect. he used a gel coat like a teal green color. the actual name of it is sea foam green and it is nice. another nice color would be like an ice blue or a very light baby blue. white interior all the way!!! i look forward to watching your build so please post plenty of pics. if you have any questions of anything im sure saltyguy (Anthony) could help you out.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Salty did a nice front deck and also used gelcoat.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

No update yet but will need your help before I take my skiff to fiberglass shop for decks and false floors.  I do really want to add a cone tunnel hull like 11 inches wide and 4 inches high...what u think any ideas?   I already have a s.s cupped prop, tabs, and stabilizer plate for my 18hp tohatsu.

So should I have him cut and glass a tunnel hull for mt skiff?  How long?  3ft?

Let me know

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

On a 14ft skiff, no, you will lose more draft then you will gain as I learned on my last boat.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea firecat is right. If you want to check out my deck layout and color let me know I live by the Miami international airport. We could hit up blue lagoon


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

it's up for sale

Been extremely busy with school, looking for a house, and working.  I dont have time for anything.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I knew this was a pre-sale advertising thread... :


----------



## MBarrington (Mar 20, 2009)

You have PM


----------

